# Johnson Wood Stove ?



## KFC (Mar 27, 2008)

I purchased a home last month and now own a Johnson Heating system wood stove. Anyone seen or heard of these stoves???
I cannot find the Company on line, info plate indicates it was made in 1997 in Milwaukee Wis.
Fire box is very large, has top mounted vent pipes with fans to carry heat to 2nd floor.
Any info would be helpful.


----------



## doubletodd (Mar 27, 2008)

*johnson*

welcome to the site. I live in wisconsin and still don't find any info on them.They must have gone out of business. I bought a used one at an auction 8 years ago for $25 I insert wood and it makes heat. with an older stove just make sure pipes and chimney are clean, check it out real close first few fires and make sure you have co detectors in your home. Other than that just fill'er up and enjoy the heat any specific questions you may have I will try to answer. Mine has been a good stove, hooked right into my existing ductwork


----------



## Saucydog (Mar 27, 2008)

*pics?*

Any pics would be a help.


----------



## KFC (Mar 28, 2008)

*Johnson Wood Stove*

I will take a photo of My Johnson Wood Stove and post it ASAP,


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Mar 29, 2008)

I have been using a Johnsons stove I bought used for five years. I burn it 24-7 all winter. It is plumbed into my heater ducts. If it has a handle that goes onto a square nut in the fire door that shakes the grate it is setup to burn coal too. I burn about 5 cords of wood a year and two tons of soft coal a year with it even though I do not have the coal grate. It has been a great stove for me my dad has one of the smaller Johnsons and he has not had a problem either. Actually the only problem that I have had with it is if the power goes out it will smoke the paint off of it and stink up the house bad. When the power goes out I have to choke it down and pull the ducts off so the heat will come out of the jackets. It does use std fire brick if you need it I got mine from TSC. I leave one of the heat pipes cracked to put more heat into the basement.







Billy


----------



## KFC (Mar 31, 2008)

*Johnson Wood Stove*

Thanks Cowboy Billy, 
The pic's you posted of the Johnson Stove are identical to my Stove. The stove I have does not have the grate handle and has a blower motor under the bottom. The prior owner must of had the same problem you mentioned when the power goes off, he has dampers on each pipe connected to the duckwork. I'm guessing he shut them down when the power went out.
I do not want to sound dumb, but how does this stove work. I'm thinking the blower on the bottom forces hot air out of the wall of the stove, and up into the ductwork??? 
Also it seems the door is not air tight, kind of loose in fact, do you have problems with it sucking up too much air and running hot??
I will post photo's of my stove this week.
Thanks for the help


----------



## ktm rider (Mar 31, 2008)

looks a whole lot like a Hot Blast furnace to me, but I could be wrong... If so, here is a parts manual. 
https://www.usstove.com/Downloads/Repair Parts Manuals/2005-2.pdf


----------



## doubletodd (Mar 31, 2008)

KFC said:


> Thanks Cowboy Billy,
> The pic's you posted of the Johnson Stove are identical to my Stove. The stove I have does not have the grate handle and has a blower motor under the bottom. The prior owner must of had the same problem you mentioned when the power goes off, he has dampers on each pipe connected to the duckwork. I'm guessing he shut them down when the power went out.
> I do not want to sound dumb, but how does this stove work. I'm thinking the blower on the bottom forces hot air out of the wall of the stove, and up into the ductwork???
> Also it seems the door is not air tight, kind of loose in fact, do you have problems with it sucking up too much air and running hot??
> ...



thats the way it works,have never had to shut off my heat ducts.can't remamber having any power outage,but if I did ,I would think closing down th draft would keep it from overheating. your door prolly needs a new seal. can get it and the adhesive at any heating supply or home depot ecct. fan on bottom blows heat through case, out the top and to the ductwork. does not have the blower capacity of regular furnace but you can also hook it to the air intake of a forced air furnace and hook the thermostat up to kick the furnace blower on for more airflow and efficiency


----------



## dumbhunter (Mar 31, 2008)

*mines a bit different*

mines black, with legs and blowers are under it, the door does not have the latch, it just shuts flat, no ash pan area or grates. bought it at an estate auction for 75 and my wood was free this winter. house is a little over 2000 sq ft and badly insulated and we stayed toasty warm. once these things get a cooking you may have to openwindows to kep from sweating.i would not trade mine for anything.


----------



## KFC (Apr 1, 2008)

*Photos of Johnson stove*

Attached are the photos of my Johnson woodstove.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Apr 2, 2008)

Kfc your stove is a little differnt than mine. But you are right the blower motor picks up the air from below the stove and forces it into the air jacket around the stove and into the duct pipes. Mine has two blower motors on the back side of the stove. I have been thinking of trying to make a sheet metal box around the blowers that I can put a furnace filter in. All my heating in the winter is by that stove and it would be nice to have the air filtered.

Billy


----------



## ranger rick (Nov 26, 2011)

*ranger rick*

I have a johnson wood furnace model J 5500. It is hardly air tight. It has a 1/4 inch air gap at the top of the door. Door seal there but it has nothing to close against. Similar model to cowboy Billy without grate and ash dump. Thanks for any help.


----------



## DIESELBOB (Nov 27, 2011)

Two Johnson bros. One made consession go karts and one made wood stoves. Operated a go kart track on Fon du lac ave. in Millwaukee. Also a roller skating building on N. 76 at Good Hope. I belive they are retired as they are up there in age.


----------



## fitzapbts (Jan 25, 2013)

*almost the same.*

Hello my johson looks just like this but I only have 1 pipe coming off the top of stove.


dumbhunter said:


> mines black, with legs and blowers are under it, the door does not have the latch, it just shuts flat, no ash pan area or grates. bought it at an estate auction for 75 and my wood was free this winter. house is a little over 2000 sq ft and badly insulated and we stayed toasty warm. once these things get a cooking you may have to openwindows to kep from sweating.i would not trade mine for anything.


----------



## brenndatomu (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry, I had to quit reading this thread as soon as ya'll started talkin 'bout postin pics of your Johnsons...


----------



## Festus (Jan 25, 2013)

We had a Johnson stove when I was growing up way back in the 80's. I was just a kid, but from what I remember, it was a trouble free and idiot proof stove. I remember it had a pretty big fire box and you could really load it up good to get through the night. We didn't have our own woods so it was hard for us to get much real firewood, but we burned a lot of pallet wood. Dad worked at a factory and got pallets for free. I always hated busting up pallets on weekends. Dad died in 88 and it was no longer used. My Mom gave it to my cousin just to get it out of the house. I think he still has it stored in his barn somewhere.


----------



## aaronmach1 (Jan 27, 2013)

i have the 7900 model. Awesome little wood furnace! I also put a bigger blower on mine from an lp furnace.I use it on low speed only. best thing i ever did to it. Run it pretty much 24-7 all winter. keeps the house + basment 75-80 degrees no problem.


----------



## Conte (Jan 10, 2017)

I have a J7700, anyone ever find a place for parts?


----------



## mohick (Jan 10, 2017)

Lot's of stove companies have gone toes up since 1997, different reasons mostly E P A. best way to get parts is to get all the numbers possible, for motors and fans and such and go to Grangers or such and cross ref. for replacement there a lot of similar companies to order from !!!


----------



## blades (Jan 10, 2017)

Yep all shut down , one of the fellows stops by now and again with a cold saw or two to sharpen- roller rink was just down the block from my shop- mini golf course also.


----------



## Maylynn2017 (Nov 13, 2019)

Cowboy Billy said:


> I have been using a Johnsons stove I bought used for five years. I burn it 24-7 all winter. It is plumbed into my heater ducts. If it has a handle that goes onto a square nut in the fire door that shakes the grate it is setup to burn coal too. I burn about 5 cords of wood a year and two tons of soft coal a year with it even though I do not have the coal grate. It has been a great stove for me my dad has one of the smaller Johnsons and he has not had a problem either. Actually the only problem that I have had with it is if the power goes out it will smoke the paint off of it and stink up the house bad. When the power goes out I have to choke it down and pull the ducts off so the heat will come out of the jackets. It does use std fire brick if you need it I got mine from TSC. I leave one of the heat pipes cracked to put more heat into the basement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need help with mine i got the same stove. When i go to fill it i open the damper and do so but there is so much smoke in my house. I got 3 kids and cant do the smoke. I also have truble with it not heating my small 2 bedroom trailer???!!! Any ideas!!!


----------



## blades (Nov 14, 2019)

Maylyn, first a pic of your stove would help, fuel must be dry. It sounds as if you might have a draft problem, and if your fuel is not dry then creosote will build up in your flue. first thing to do is to take a look at the cap on your flue. If it has a screen, I will bet it is pretty well plugged up and will need to be cleaned or just remove the screening- very common problem with less than adequately dried fuel, and if that is the case than a cleaning of the flue would also be in order. Basically these are just a box stove with an air jacket around the burn box that the fan blows air through. Johnson stove MFG has been out of Business for quite some time. The go kart section is still doing something although I do not know what as I am still sharpening some saw blades for them every so often. Most of the property that had the track and mini golf stuff on it has been sold and converted to a high end personal storage complex. They were a pretty popular stove/ furnace back in the day here in the Midwest. _
I am almost positive that your flue is mostly plugged at the top _


----------

